# Game 47: Heat @ Thunder (3/25 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, March 25, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

For the fourth consecutive year Smithian will be in attendance! :headbang:

Tomorrow, we unleash the fury of :joel:, :ud:, and :battier: on them!!!

Hear me, hear me, we have nothing to fear tomorrow! We shall unleash the new crush of Smithian!!! :turiaf:

When the Heat win, I'll be in complete Randy mode!










And if you think there is any chance we may lose, then what the heck is wrong with you!?



















You're going down KD! :gunner:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Should be an easy win, I just don't see the thunder keeping up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why can't the Thunder keep up? They're the best team out West and also love to run. Weren't you the one who said we'd "pump" the Suns? Do you never learn? :lol:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Why can't the Thunder keep up? They're the best team out West and also love to run. Weren't you the one who said we'd "pump" the Suns? Do you never learn? :lol:


I dig his optimism.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> Why can't the Thunder keep up? They're the best team out West and also love to run. Weren't you the one who said we'd "pump" the Suns? Do you never learn? :lol:


Sorry for being confident in my team, you can sit in the Thunder forum if you want and go praise them there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gonna be a tough game. I'm thinking it comes down to Bosh and how he does against Ibaka and Collison. Durant/Westbrook and Wade/Lebron will probably play close to a draw.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Gonna be a tough game. I'm thinking it comes down to Bosh and how he does against Ibaka and Collison. Durant/Westbrook and Wade/Lebron will probably play close to a draw.


I think it comes down to Wade scoring late.

Bosh will hold his own down low and give us something offensively. LeBron and Wade can tag team Durant while Chalmers/Cole tag team Westbrook. Come fourth quarter LeBron will take one or the other. It makes sense he'd cover Durant, but I could see us put him on Westbrook and Shane Battier on Durant so that Wade can focus on Harden, who I feel he can comfortably out class. Best case scenario one of our PGs show the ability to slow down Westbrook so that we don't have to try to crossmatch the Thunder late.

Our big thing is sharing the ball and hitting some shots. We can't rely on Wade and LeBron going one on one. They'll beat any of their defenders to the basket but their backline is just so long it is tough to finish. Most games I think the answer is tons of pick and rolls but as long as Ibaka and Perkins are back there that simply won't work. If James Jones wants to come in early and hit some shots that would be quite lovely.

I'm scared we'll try to small ball them. If we don't we may be able to cover their shooters but they'll destroy us on the boards. Bosh, Joel, Haslem, and company have to rebound so we don't need to condense. If we go small ball I legitimately fear that Ibaka and Perkins may assault our bigs so horribly that the OKC police will be forced to press charges.

I think if we keep it close to the end we can rely on Westbrook shooting them out of it or Scott Brooks just running way too much two man game with Westbrook/Durant which will lead to LeBron blowing them up. If Oklahoma City decides to play two man game down the stretch, we will win. We have the best two players in the NBA. We have most of our losses when teams get us out of rhythm by forcing the issue with our role players. When teams try to go Billy Badass and go head to head with our stars we kick ass. It's why balanced teams like the Celtics and Mavs give us hell but the in the playoffs we were able to beat the Bulls comfortably.

To put it lightly, I am psyched for tomorrow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Sorry for being confident in my team, you can sit in the Thunder forum if you want and go praise them there.


Really? Praise them? I'm stating facts. The purpose of this forum is to engage in full discussion. Blindly saying we're going to dominate every team is a childish waste of time. They're a great squad. Is respecting one's opponent really tantamount to being a fanboy of them? Dios mio, meng.



Smithian said:


> I dig his optimism.


Looks nice now, but then looks really silly when we lose to the Bucks or are playing PHX or CHA close down the stretch. I'm not going to nitpick/argue too much, because I've seen where these things go, but if you're going to condescend and look past the Thunder, which teams can we lose to?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Smithian said it all. We aren't going to win this if our shooters don't make their shots, because Perk and Ibaka are gonna affect a load of our shots inside. Cole needs to get out of his slump. Mario has been playing great D recently, deflecting a ton of passes, but we need him to get that consistent 3 pointer back. 

Force mistakes, get as many early points as possible. If I'm not mistaken OKC lead the league in turnovers, or at least turnover ratio.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hoorah for a Heat game on UK ESPN.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I had completely forgotten about the Kendrick Perkins/Lebron spat over the Griffin dunk on Perkins, until I read about it a few minutes ago. Seems like it happened years ago.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When it's a big time game like this, rarely do we lay eggs....still, would be nice to see us play the way we know we can and get a good win in OKC.

Need to get the road wins going too - we've been poor on the road this year, which baffles me.

Have fun Smithi - hope you see some Energy Tricycle action!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm with the guys that say we're gonna beat OKC like a drum. If I'm wrong oh well, we have no reason not to be optimistic that we're not the best team in the NBA right now in my opinion. I'm obviously not counting them out they've got a great team. Should be a good game I think we take it by more than 2 possessions in the end.

Hopefully the refs don't serve up to much home cooking in OKC, they got a great crowd there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We should be the best team in the league, but we often don't act like it.

Chicago getting a bit direspected here too. They're 40-10 or something...playing majority of these games of late sans Derrick Rose. That's ****ing impressive.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I yelled at Shane a couple mins ago that he's the man. He winked at me. Not to sound gay, but sort of cool!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats Smithi! You now have a third of the tricycle inside you! :battier:

Should be a fun game, either way. I'm pumped. Looks like Kansas is going to the Final Four, so hopefully Rio has some extra step pep.

I agree about the shooting, if we're not making outside shots this could look a lot like that Chicago game, where we keep driving to the hole and getting dismissed. Need the Big 3 to play big, and at least one role player to step up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol at Shane with the glasses.

Tell him not to be Bane Shattier tonight Smithi!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Someone better break out the Randy for me tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'll break it out if this game turns Randy worthy.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> We should be the best team in the league, but we often don't act like it.
> 
> Chicago getting a bit direspected here too. They're 40-10 or something...playing majority of these games of late sans Derrick Rose. That's ****ing impressive.


Hell, I'm more afraid of Chicago than OKC.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Westbrook v Wade
Durant v James

Now that's an exciting matchup. Lets go Heat!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hope LBJ posterizes Perk also for the lols


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:joel:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JOEL!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:joel: !!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

RANDYYYYYYY JOEL SOMEONE DO THE PICK!

Game on bitches!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's Randy!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel: :joel: :joel:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh this is gonna be good, Wade just got hit in the face, no foul.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Westbrook v Wade
> Durant v James
> 
> Now that's an exciting matchup. Lets go Heat!


Top 2 scoring duos in the league, probably will be for the next few years.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> RANDYYYYYYY JOEL SOMEONE DO THE PICK!
> 
> Game on bitches!


Were there audible gasps after that thunderous throwdown from Krypton?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice J :bosh1:

LeBron still looking tentative.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:joel:

OFFENSIVE JUGGERNAUT!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, i'll live with Ibaka taking that shot all game long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not even close, Mario..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Allowing a lot of easy looks. Rio still way off on his threes. The latter is getting to the pissing-me-off point. Its as if he hasn't worked on his game since Spalding signed him. I guess that's all he wanted for his career. He's now arrived.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both teams playing great offensively. Gotta get the penetration D turned around.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We should start playing Harris at the 1. Shit, why not. Obviously with Wade/LeBron on the floor, because I doubt he's a good enough ball-handler.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MANBEARPIG!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible pass Rio. And how was that not a finish for Wade on the previous trip? Should've been easy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 turnovers for Mario already


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My god Shattier. Damnit Smithi, the wink had an adverse affect! Heckle him!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Remember when we were the top 3pt shooting team int he league?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Give me JJ not Shattier Spotard


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 3 turnovers for Mario already


Kid's imploding. If only Norris wasn't having such a horrible stretch, too. I really think we should look at adding whatever we can there. Like, "**** it...come on in Mr. Carter."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Give me JJ not Shattier Spotard


I understand the switch though. Dont think JJ would do well covering Harden or Durant.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Kid's imploding. If only Norris wasn't having such a horrible stretch, too. I really think we should look at adding whatever we can there. Like, "**** it...come on in Mr. Carter."


Yeah, i'd go with the big lineup tonight. Wade at PG.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> We should start playing Harris at the 1. Shit, why not. Obviously with Wade/LeBron on the floor, because I doubt he's a good enough ball-handler.


I've been saying we should be playing without a true PG. Don't need it. Especially if Chalmers is gonna play like shit. Put Wade at the 1 and JJ at the 2.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> Give me JJ not Shattier Spotard


Now our "3-point shooters" aren't even shooting like NBA-level players. Ugly.

Wow, Perkins WIDE OPEN under the rim.

WTF was that LeBron?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD. The saviour.

Nice block by Battier earlier.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What a bailout foul for Perkins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-24 after 1

Only down 1 with the D absolutely sucking. Finally came together and held them scoreless for the final 2:40 of the quarter though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier gave up a wide open 3 for some reason there at the end.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> I've been saying we should be playing without a true PG. Don't need it. Especially if Chalmers is gonna play like shit. Put Wade at the 1 and JJ at the 2.


Yup. That's supposed to be the benefit of our roster; LeWade's offensive versatility, and LeBron's defensive versatility. If both the knucklehead PGs are playing poorly, we can go PG-less. I feel like Spo is saving it for the Playoffs, but it needs a look now.

Nice hook by LeBron earlier. Want to see that more consistently. He can do so much damage playing like an old school PF/C in the post, as unglamorous as it may be.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

First row upperdeck. Would prefer to be low level but have an awesome view of progression of the action.

I want Rio-Wade-Battier-Haslem/Turiaf-Joel at some point.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Battier gave up a wide open 3 for some reason there at the end.


He preferred a contested 3 for Cole.

As frustrating as his bricks out there can be, in so many ways its worse when he passes them up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice turn around J by Turiaf


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Refs clearly have a secret rule that they cant call fouls for UD unless he is absolutely destroyed by the defender.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1

Weird lineup. Just Wade and no Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole cant hit anything anymore.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What's up with Cole's J. That one had beautiful rhythm, and was perfectly in his range. I dont think its his legs being tired, as he got good lift. Does he not practice them anymore?

Second chance 3-point play. Frustrating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier 333

:battier:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole AGAIN fouls a 3pt shooter. That's about his 3rd or 4th since the all star break.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its getting very close to the point where a veteran PG pickup may be needed. Cole's game is trending in a downward spiral.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh my shit Cole. I wanna punch you in the face.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn, iffy call on Wade for the should've-been-and-1. Collison looked to be in the restricted area, for one.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Its getting very close to the point where a veteran PG pickup may be needed. Cole's game is trending in a downward spiral.


That's what I was saying about Carter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Strong move by Lebron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Can we get BOSH involved in the ****ing game please


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Amazing that Harden got "fouled" there, but they dont call the stuff for UD. You're trolling, NBA.

Nice feed to the Batt-man underneath.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, both teams are either locked in on offense or just playing some awful D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How's that for getting Bosh involved? Great pass Rio.

Embarrassing drive allowed for Ibaka on the previous play, though. Matador.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Last year the road team won both games, just remembered.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh did everything in his power to turn that ball over. I dont understand how you cant just gather, secure, and dish out to the perimeter. Looked like he was going to lose it, got it back, then threw it away entirely. Dont get it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG Mario. Chris was calling for that ball for 10 seconds, then you get it to him low and when 3 players are surrounding him..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Some hometown calls going down. Sefalosha tripped on himself, and the refs felt they had to call it. Embarrassing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another awful entry pass. This time by Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is this the worst stretch of play for LeBron since he came to the Heat (excluding the Finals)? Never expected him to be struggling for this extended a period.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's stop rotating away from bigs right under the basket. Its hand delivering 2 points to the opposition.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really Bosh? Throw it to Haslem's back while he's facing the total opposite direction? This is slipping.

Wow. I wrote "this is slipping" before those last two buckets. Speechless now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Bosh is committing dumb turnovers. 

Thisd team plays so stupid at times.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wtf.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I guess when you guys were saying the Thunder wouldn't be able to "keep up" you meant with our awful turnovers and matador D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you, :dwade:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Don't you love when Spoelstra forgets what a timeout is?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

lucky ass and1 by Lebron. Wade and Lebron right next to you and you take it yourself, Chris?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Break ended with an and1, but Bosh nearly turns it over trying to be the point again. You make me hate you so much sometimes :bosh2:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> I guess when you guys were saying the Thunder wouldn't be able to "keep up" you meant with our awful turnovers and matador D.


As long as Spoelstra is the coach we're screwed either way. He stifles talent.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> lucky ass and1 by Lebron. Wade and Lebron right next to you and you take it yourself, Chris?


At least keep the dribble low and look out for defenders. Its as if he forgets he's in the midst of a competition sometimes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Perkins with a season high 12 points..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Unofficial Jace stat: Heat give up 24 ppg off of gambles.

Guys need to cut that shit out, especially right at the rim like LeBron just did.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Perkins with a season high 12 points..


Must be kidding...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did anyone have any doubt Durant wouldn't hit that 3?

Gave them huge confidence, now we're in a huge hole. LeBron needs to stop sucking.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

60-48 at the half

OKC shoots 67% in the half. Cant defend those 3's by Durant, but the rest of the D has been awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Did anyone have any doubt Durant wouldn't hit that 3?


Nope.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

One, if you're going to run a second guy at Durant then actually trap him. Stop showing and retreating.

Two, keep up the movement on offense.

Three, PUT A CENTER IN AT ALL TIMES! I hate small ball! I freaking hate it!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knew this shit was coming. When I went to go get my lunch, down 5 - knew it'd be double by the time I got back.

And a buzzer beating trey? So predictable.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

This could be one of those games for LeBron, we'll find out by the ending of the 3rd, but :bosh2: needs more touches and attempts (3 so far)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Apologies to LeBron, a look at the boxscore shows he's not struggling nearly as much as I thought. I believe JVG mentioned something about his poor recent play continuing and it threw me off. In fact, our O isn't the problem. Both teams have scored either 24 or 25 points in all quarters except OKC scoring 32 in the second. The turnovers have hurt us on D more than O.

Perkins established that season high of 12 on Friday. He's on an offensive tear!

Jon Barry cant read a boxscore. He just called out the Heat for getting Turiaf 4 shots to Bosh's 3. Turiaf has 1, UD is 3-4.

Gotta shore up the D and turnovers and we should be able to get back in this one.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok. Halftime. Time for General Spoelstra to draw up a winning defense!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If OKC wins, no matter what the stats, it'll turn into a "Durant deserves the MVP over LeBron" storyline.



Smithian said:


> One, if you're going to run a second guy at Durant then actually trap him. Stop showing and retreating.


I hate this. Seems counter-productive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

More than anything, allowing Perkins to have such a big half pisses me off the most.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

On the trapping, its usually UD who leaves too early. Watch the same D when Joel and now Turiaf are out there. They keep that double on as long as possible. UD traps, then retreats with his back turned and we get burned quite a few times because of it. I was gonna point this out in previous games and always forgot to.

UD is playing great today though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Harden and Perkins simply can't dominate us. Westbrook has 4pts, we should be up. 9pt hole instead....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How many turnovers tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 turnovers in 2 minutes..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maddening


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> How many turnovers tonight?


15 already


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stop trying to feed Joel in the middle? Are we serious?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J CB, but take that 1st option


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad shot selection by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Attack LBJ, dont settle....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're getting punked on National TV.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How many wide open dunks and layups have they scored today? Gotta be around 12 to 15.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So much for cutting down on TOs. Jeez, if we're not going to put forth a focused effort for this game, how do I know we will in the playoffs.

More awful D. Lazy shot attempt by Dwyane.

Sucks to think we need to add a player to a team that features Dwyane, LeBron, Bosh, and some should-be-high-quality role players to win a title, but it still feels like something's missing. Maybe we can convince Nash or Kaman to come over this summer and get the chip in '13. After being certain this team would win multiple championships, its getting to the point where I'm hoping for one before Dwyane declines.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD comes in for Joel and we immediately give up a rebound.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, LeBron and Bosh. Both idiots on that play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pulling my hair out


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful 3 heave by LeBron.

*LOSS*

Goodnight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So passive. WTF guys


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Now Ibaka is raining J's. SMH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another big 3 by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade back-to-back treys. Unexpected.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, im really surprised about how bad LBJ has been lately. He's gonna lose his MVP if he keeps this up. Durant is killing him tonight on both ends.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We just can't play out West. Its pathetic.

And Bosh's body language is awful. He looks like he just can't be bothered to compete. I wonder how much he actually enjoys competition/basketball/etc. He worries me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Awful 3 heave by LeBron.
> 
> *LOSS*
> 
> Goodnight.


Now Lebron is shooting awful again.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

DEFENSE!!!!!!!! 

:turiaf:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio cant shoot anymore


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That Heat check 3 by Wade was horrible. Dont shoot a step-back 3 if that's not what you were hitting. Just dumb.

Rio finally hits a 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Durant is slaughtering us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Interesting. Lebron comes out and not Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:turiaf:

That's how you finish around the rim UD. Grow your rows back.

**** Dwyane! You had to push him?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:turiaf:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Egregious flop though....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course it reverts to a 3 by Harden


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BANE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get it down to 9 and then the idiotic turnovers come again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade OMFG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE WOW 333

80-69 after 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Could we play any more retarded?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What an amazing shot by Wade! WOW


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

[email protected]@@!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No one within Harden's neighborhood for that wide-open 3. Maybe its a good thing we won't win a chip this year. This defense needs a massive overhaul, I dont care what the numbers say. We're automatically oging to play pretty good D because of the players on the floor. Can't keep giving up wholly uncontested 3s every game.

Wow, Dwyane. Can we please stop these horrible turnovers? They're mostly unfocred, as JVG is pointing out. Lazy. Stupid. 

Holy shit, Dwyane! Was about to type "down 14 going into the fourth, trouble" but decided to watch the heave. That was just like his 3 after blocking Stoudemire his 2nd year. Nothing but net.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WADE!!!!!

Noe, Spoelstra.... UNLEASH THE ENERGY TRIANGLE! UNLEASH THE FURYYYYYY!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was ****ing PURE too. Wow!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

11pt ballgame...cut down the turnovers and play some defense for once...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Egregious flop though....


Oh, for sure. But he's gotta know by now they're going to call that, no matter how light the contact, or how much smaller the fouler is than the foulee.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are shooting 52% for the game. This would be a much closer game without the insanely dumb turnovers.

Meanwhile, we're playing the team that turns the ball over the most and they only have 9.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Bosh..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

TOs: OKC - 9. MIA - 18.

Steals: OKC - 12. MIA - 3.

That's the game, even with our atrocious D.

Wow, awful close attempt by Bosh there. He's not trying.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need Lebron to take over.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need a hot LBJ right now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All you have to do is run into Heat defender's legs to get foul calls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice passing there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Really ref?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We cant stop em at all...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, LeBron. Wake up. You're embarrassing yourself in front of the all the people that love to see you fail.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just dumb turnover after dumb turnover.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And another turnover.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

Thunder looking good after 3 quarters. Possible Finals Preview. Hopefully its the Lakers instead. Last time they played the Thunder they lost by 15 in OKL, they meet again on Thursday.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> We cant stop em at all...


That drive by Harden was as if in a layup line. Either play horrible D or turn the ball over every other possession. Can't do both.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We've tapped out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Trying to figure out exactly why the Thunder wanted to sign Battier?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Shattier...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What kind of awful outlet pass was that, Chris?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Searching for anything positive: at least this was clearly going in a foul direction early enough that it won't be a sudden, disheartening, all-at-once-smack-in-the-face bout of depression setting in as in a game we lost off a buzzer-beater.

Needed that three by Battier. That tip would've been nice too. Another unofficial Jace stat: Heat miss the most tip-ins in the league.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

TURNOVERS


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're ****ed


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier made a wide open 3


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

big indicative stat Miami 19 turnovers Thunder 10


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're not even a top 2 team in the league. Thank god that BS hype will stop. There was maybe one stretch this season where we deserved that label. Hasn't come close to fitting since the AS break.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Bane!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333 again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BAAANE!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tough 3 by Batt-man. He never hits those low-catchers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, if LBJ wasn't being a little bitch tonight we'd be alright. Our D stinks though.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

FYI, check defensive matchups I discussed page one. They're all happening. Heat should hire me.

Still losing....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Tough 3 by Batt-man. He never hits those low-catchers.


For some reason, most of the passes out to him in that quarter, have been those low passes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This run is a tease. Thunder 6-0 run coming up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding always kills us.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Look no PG and we suddenly playing better. If only Shattier was James Jones.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ibaka are you kidding me


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol as soon as i say that he hits 2 3s.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ibaka easy rebound. We leave him WIIIIIDE open for a J that's easy as hell for him. What the ****, Spoelstra?

Wow, when Bosh calls for the ball, he looks reluctant. Like "I'm supposed to want this, but really don't."


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Wow, when Bosh calls for the ball, he looks reluctant. Like *"I'm supposed to want this, but really don't."*


lmao.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21 turnovers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dude, how many wide-open dunks for Perkins and Ibaka? This is embarrassing Spo. What are you coaching?



BlackNRed said:


> Look no PG and we suddenly playing better.


Yup, we called it. We're much better with no PGs right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy shit, what the **** is up with the D tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why not at least try a zone D?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just getting picked apart.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jeez at least start a fight, he just kicked you in the face Wade. This team has no balls. No balls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And when we dont get picked apart and get a stop, we cant grab a rebound, as usual.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

this sucks


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

No PG doesn't mean no C Spo, you ass hat. I swear on my bank account I could out coach this guy.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

The entire Heat offense revolves around Battier for 3. Sweet


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Major difference between Battier and JJ. Battier has to be stationary behind that 3pt line to have a chance at making them, while JJ can just stop and pop 3's in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh thinks this is walkthrough or something. You can't go up that weak against Ibaka. Sometimes its like he's just playing in his head without reacting to the defense. No instinctiveness to his game. When we signed him, I thought his cerebral approach would be a plus. It hurts us.

Rebounding killing us. Why are we playing this UD/Bosh front court? We can't compete with big, athletic frontcourts with this. Should've been an audition for Turiaf. 

Another example right there. UD in perfect position for the offensive board but loses it to one of their bigs. He's had a pretty good game, so I don't want to be too hard on him, but he shouldn't be playing in these situations. So sad the Big 3 era will already be over after this season, as we're likely not winning the title.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So Wade gets us in the game with 3 3's in the 3rd, and then takes not shots to this point in the 4th..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

James finds battier? No James finds that his offensive game has been abysmal as of late and has continued tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

At least smithian is there in person to see the Battier/Turiaf/Joel lineup


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Major difference between Battier and JJ. Battier has to be stationary behind that 3pt line to have a chance at making them, while JJ can just stop and pop 3's in.


Good point. I suppose this is why JJ is able to get open so much easier. Shatmater Bane just kept gunning too long after his magic wore off tonight.

We empty our bench while OKC still has their starters out. Classy, Brooks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Durant with the Lebron-esque 28/8/8, while LBJ lays a clunker for the 4th straight game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Even in garbage time, with no pressure, Rio misses everything on the 3. I swear, I'm going to fly to wherever the team is at and steal all of his stupid, ugly-ass Spalding shoes. He's been absolute garbage since that deal. I'll say it every game until he shapes up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 103-87

Wade took no shots in the 4th after getting us back into this game in the 3rd. That is just hard to understand.

Bosh had no impact on this game whatsoever. Our entire front court just had awful rotations all game long on D. And our backcourt couldnt contain their penetration. Dont get why we didnt throw a zone at them when nothing else was working.

Lebron was 5-9 at the half and went 3-9 in the 2nd half. His shooting % in the last 8 is under 45%.

Mario and Norris continue to give us nothing.

And yet with all those problems, we lose because of 21 turnovers, most of the idiotic kind.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So many guys laying eggs at the moment, and not playing up to their ability.

Rio is being Bibby-esque out there. That's not a good thing.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ok, well we're definitely not the best team in the NBA right now. Only good I can really take from this game is that the no PG line up actually works pretty well. Now if only someone would beat up Spoelstra, hog tie him and threaten his life if he doesn't start playing James Jones.

As for Lebron. Find your game man, you look ****ing pathetic lately.

As for the front court... what front court? Bosh is soft, Anthony is made out of stone (and not in a good way) Haslem? BLegh. I never thought I'd hate this guy but if I see him on the team next year I'm gonna puke.

Chalmers/Cole not close to NBA starting PGs. Chalmers was close when he was hitting 3s at a high clip pre-AS-break. That ship has sailed in this is a what have you done for me lately league. Bench him, start no PGs.

I'm already having my doubts that we can win the ship this year, let alone beat the bulls. We can't if we don't start playing drastically better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now off to Indiana on the 2nd night of a back to back, against a team that was off tonight, where we will have to beat them for a 4th time this season. Lose that and pretty much kiss that 1st seed goodbye.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That 1st seed has sailed IMO.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> That 1st seed has sailed IMO.


Agreed, we need to make sure we have a better record than OKC at this point in case we manage to make the finals.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I've said it before, will say it again; this is the least fun I've ever had watching a Heat team, other than 2007/8.

It is small ball driven, offensively based basketball. We've turned our back on Heat basketball.

Sick of it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron needs to figure out what's going on and rectify it stat. He's played shit these last few games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario Chalmers and Norris Cole have shot 31 pct since the All-Star break, missing 101 of their last 147 shots.

What the ****?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> That 1st seed has sailed IMO.


Probably. Especially considering the difference in who we play twice against the west and who the Bulls play twice. 

We play home and homes with OKC, Lakers and Dallas, while the Bulls play home and homes with the Kings, Hornets and Grizzlies. Pretty unfair.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Lebron needs to figure out what's going on and rectify it stat. He's played shit these last few games.


Wouldnt surprise me if he sat out a game or two coming up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: I guess sun sports has realized how awful Tony is at interviewing. They now have Eric Reid in the locker room doing the interviews.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

defense was terrible tonight but Miami only scored 87pts. Have craked 100 twice since the all-star break. Somethings up. Its been way too easy for teams to slow MIA down.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh: I guess sun sports has realized how awful Tony is at interviewing. They now have Eric REid in the locker roo
> 
> m doing the interviews.


Tony refuses to speak to those wussies. Tap outs. Pathetic.

We need to fire Spoelstra yesterday for this bullchit small ball crap. 

Get a new PG even if it is an Arroyo type. Run the offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smithi called for Spo to be fired?

*head exploded*


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Smithi called for Spo to be fired?
> 
> *head exploded*


If we don't make the Finals this season it is time for a major organizational overhaul. Need to get back to defensive basketball. I would dven take a Mike Fratello or Jeff Van Gundy. Maybe Jerry Sloan.

Must. End. Small. Ball.

Said it all season. This isn't overreaction.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The CB/UD frontcourt absolutely must go. No more excuses.

I actually agree with you on the overhaul if we dont win it this year. This team was built for instant success. We might say publicly otherwise, but I bet we're hugely disapointed in not winning the 'chip last season, let alone if we don't this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

tone wone said:


> defense was terrible tonight but Miami only scored 87pts. Have craked 100 twice since the all-star break. Somethings up. Its been way too easy for teams to slow MIA down.


Yeah, the Heat play great one half, then awful the next. Its been a bad trend since the break.

Tonight though what hurt the most was the 21 turnovers. Take those away and all the late 3's in the 4th and the offense was pretty good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big 3 combined for 15 turnovers. Unacceptable from your leaders, particularly.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade pissed about offense.

Spo's ass is grass unless he ditches small ball. And screw this open offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He has a legitimate gripe. He was the one hot hand, hit 3 treys in the 3rd...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

How many dunks did we give up? Our double teams killed us.

Why not go straight up man to man with Joel back there? You know, the guy who started the game blocking shots and dunking and never played again? He had 5 blocks against OKC last year. Geezus Spoelstra. Change something up dumbass. Your nonconventional lineups get massacred. Stupid, just stupid.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'd much rather the D that Joel brings us than the O Haslem can.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

More relevant Randy photo:












doctordrizzay said:


> Should be an easy win, I just don't see the thunder keeping up.


I apologize for coming at you earlier in the thread, but do we see now why these posts always grind my gears? Its silly and it makes you look foolish when the team lays an egg like this. It even bothers me against the worst teams in the league, but saying it about the Thunder just makes us look cognitively inept.



Wade2Bosh said:


> So Wade gets us in the game with 3 3's in the 3rd, and then takes not shots to this point in the 4th..


That's weird, and its not like he's Bosh, who has to have someone feed him the ball. But he only took 10 shots all game, that's some quarters for Dwyane. Very odd. Even though we only scored 87 points, the offense wasn't the real issue, but it could've still won us this game. I initially liked the idea of this open-creativity, pace and space offense, but I'm starting to think our O needs more organization/discipline. The turnovers are atrocious, and there's just no continuity. I think things would run more smoothly if players had a better feel of when and where guys will get the ball and how the O will react to whatever kind of D.

35 pts, 16 boards, on 16-21 for Ibaka and Perkins. Acceptable? No. Between those two and Harden, you had 54 pts alone, and only 6 missed shots. Abysmal defense.

Such an awful game for LeBron, pretty much all-around. Don't get how he can stink it up like this, especially after a few sub-par games leading up to this. Its not the elbow or head, there isn't an excuse that we know of. Who knows what's going on behind the scenes. Judging by the tone of his postgame comments, it sounded like he wanted to say it is the injuries that have caused the slump, but felt it would be cowardly to admit that, or something. Not sure if he's trying to make an excuse or what.

And Cole...****ing Cole. He really trolled us. I wish he hadn't played so well to start the season, so we could've worked to acquire a vet back up PG. Now we're ****ed. Shit, Arenas may've even been a help at this point.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> The CB/UD frontcourt absolutely must go. No more excuses.
> 
> I actually agree with you on the overhaul if we dont win it this year. This team was built for instant success. We might say publicly otherwise, but I bet we're hugely disapointed in not winning the 'chip last season, let alone if we don't this year.


It's over boys. I told you guys back when the players' meeting happened where the "stars" demanded the UD lineup close out games that the season was over.

Gonna have to win the championship the hard way, with Haslem finishing games. I'm not saying it can't be done. It's just incredibly unlikely.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> I'd much rather the D that Joel brings us than the O Haslem can.


Did nobody else notice the quick yank he got in the 3rd? After an OKC miss, Ibaka slapped at a rebound and the refs gave the ball back to OKC. Spo immediately got up off the bench and put Haslem in for Joel.

Then on the inbounds OKC missed and Ibaka went up over Haslem's puny boxout and grabbed the board and put in a layup. Haslem is just a bad basketball player. I challenge everyone to watch how many rebounds he gives up when he gets in the game. He's to us what Fisher was to the Lakers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole can be referred to as Troll, much like Bane is Shane.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

http://www.82games.com/1112/1112MIA2.HTM

Know how I find the Haslem + Bosh lineup on that big list? I look at the negative lineups.

Our starting lineup is +124. Same lineup with Haslem for Joel is +4. Haslem lineups are 3 out of our 4 negative lineups.

And yes, Chalmers is in a bad slump. But he's still playable in the starting lineup. He could at least spot up and work through his slump. It's all these fluid, never constant, terrible lineups trying to find minutes for all the vets like Haslem and Battier that cause disruption.

tl;dr: We have a good starting lineup. Normal teams close games with their starting lineup.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

IMO, "Pace n Space" died in late January. They've played with more structure offensively since that lost westcoast trip (L's to GSW, LAC & DEN). That was a direct response to all the damn turnovers the team had then. The pace has gotten slower each month.

Whats happening now, is.... 
A) PGs playing poorly 
B) 'Bron playing with low energy offensively. IMO, when Bosh struggles its sort of the same thing....I dont think Bosh plays hard enough at that end (running the floor, cutting, making himself available). Right now, Lebron is countering instead of dictating....how often has he just gotten a rebound and just go offensive foul be damned? 
C) Teams have found a way to attack the offensive glass AND still get back in transition. I dont know how they're doing it but everyone is doing it to Miami now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

tone wone said:


> IMO, "Pace n Space" died in late January. They've played with more structure offensively since that lost westcoast trip (L's to GSW, LAC & DEN). That was a direct response to all the damn turnovers the team had then. The pace has gotten slower each month.
> 
> Whats happening now, is....
> A) PGs playing poorly
> ...


They also changed the lineups. Since the Philly game and the players' meeting Haslem closes out games. Call me crazy but I think the lineup that is +124 should close out games. But that's our coaching staff. They would rather play the bad lineup and cite something intangible.

They don't seem to understand that intangible is not synonymous with insubstantial.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron looking like D-Wade tonight. He's clearly injured..he was holding that elbow all game. 

Our team crumbles when Lebron plays ho hum....We take him for granted. Wade and Bosh have bad games so much and LEbron leads us to win....But clearly when he is off, our team cant make up for it against great teams.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus, watching parts of the replay for some reason. That pass Bosh threw to UD's back is even worse the second time. He stopped and looked at him for a second before deciding to throw it, despite UD at no point looking over at him. Then to add insult to injury he turns it over the next possession. So tired of this shit. He is so vital to this team when he's on, but when he's off he is an unbelievable detriment. If we move him it needs to be for another big who we can run offense through. Wonder if we could've moved him for Al Jefferson. I know he's had a pretty bad injury history, but he's played almost every game the past 3 seasons. Basically 19 and 9, 2 assists and almost 2 blocks the past few years. That would look very nice form our C position. I feel like they were trying to move him to improve in other areas, though, as they have a ton of productive bigs already. Oh well, just shooting some ideas around. Not going to help us this season, though.



Smithian said:


> I've said it before, will say it again; this is the least fun I've ever had watching a Heat team, *other than 2007/8*.
> 
> It is small ball driven, offensively based basketball. We've turned our back on Heat basketball.
> 
> Sick of it.


To be honest, I had more fun watching that season. Once it got to the point it was obvious we not only weren't making a title-run, but also not only wouldn't make the playoffs, but were in contention for a top draft pick, the total lack of pressure made watching games much easier. It also helped that that was the season I had access to 6th row tickets every game and just got wasted with my buddy and heckled the opposing team's bench. I still cheered like an animal and was happy when we won games, but when we lost there was the benefit of knowing we were inching closer and closer to Derrick Rose...oops.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another observation: amazing how many times we turn the ball over trying to force it inside to Joel. Forget the fact that that's akin to getting arrested for trying to rob the hot dog cart in front of the Justice Building, the TO could be avoided by throwing the pass with just a modicum of care. Too often our big time players approach the mundane play like they can't be bothered to put the minimal effort in to do it carefully. I guess that's encouraging, as you expect them to really hunker down and focus during the playoffs, but you never like to see bad habits being practiced. We saw in the Finals (even in Game 6) that the team can still make stupid mistakes where they absolutely cannot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds
> 
> 
> LBJ has 68 points in his last 4 games - his lowest-scoring 4-game RS stretch since 67 from Feb. 1-7, 2007. "Gotta find my touch," he says.


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hoping for a big game tonight against Indiana. He usually plays well against them, hopefully no exception tonight.


----------

